# Your favorite fish?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I think mine is my spotted synodontis. I've only had him a day or two but already I love his personality.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Clown loach but i've never had one.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

o god... where to start... lol.

cories, cuz they have a good personality and are extreamly docile.
angels, because of their dog-like personality towards humans.
cardinal tetras, because of how they look in a school of 50+
Guppies, because of their ease to selectivly breed and cross.


the list goes on and on. lol.


----------

